# Mein neues Trek Remedy 8 2021 in Bamberg gestohlen! Hilfe!



## DesertMTB (14. Juni 2021)

Liebe MTBerinnen und MTBer,


Ich brauche eure Hilfe. Denn leider ist vor zwei Tagen, am Samstag 12.06.2021 das Unmögliche passiert: mein kaum 2 Monate altes Mountainbike der Marke "*Trek Remedy 8 XT 2021*" in Größe L wurde vor der Haustür meiner Freundin in *Bamberg (nahe HBF)* gestohlen, als wir beide für einen kurzen Augenblick  in die Erdgeschosswohnung gingen. Davor stand ich fast 1 Stunde lang auf dem Hof vor der Haustür, um das Fahrrad zu reinigen und zu warten. Ich weiß das klingt unglaublich, und so war mein Eindruck von den vielen Geschichten die man hier oder auf verschiedenen Foren liest, aber es ist wirklich wahr: wenige Sekunden Unaufmerksamkeit reichen aus, und dein teures MTB ist weg. Als würden die Diebe einem/einer unter ständige Beobachtung stellen! Polizei wurde alarmiert, mal sehen, wie sich das mit der Fahrradversicherung gestalten würde.

Bitte wenn jemand das Fahrrad hier in der Gegend unterwegs sehen sollten, wäre ich für jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar. Das Fahrrad ist keine 2 Monate alt und richtig teuer und nicht so verbreitet. Das 2021er Modell des Trek Remedy 8 ist, im Gegensatz zu den älteren Modellen, am silbernen Trek-Schriftzug am Unterrohr leicht zu erkennen.

Besondere Merkmale meines gestohlenen MTBs, die ich eigens montiert hatte, sind die Maxxis-Reifen (Minion DHF vorne, Dissector hinten) mit gelbem Schriftzug, der RockShox Mudguard am Vorderreifen und silbernen DMR Vault Pedale (alles auf den Fotos zu sehen).


PS: der Dieb war so dreist, dass er sein "eigenes" Fahrrad mitten auf der Straße vor dem Haus stehen ließ, und mit meinem MTB davon ging!


----------



## DesertMTB (11. August 2021)

Gute Nachrichten!

Dank einer intensiven Suchaktion auf Facebook (eigene Seite dort gegründet, und dann bezahlte, gezielte Werbung für die interessante Zielgruppen, d.h. Menschen mit Outdoor-Sportaffinität bei entsprechendem Wohnsitz um Bamberg herum) bekam ich tatsächlich einen Hinweis auf den Verbleib meines MTBs! Am selben Tag fuhr ich nach der Arbeit dahin, verkleidete mich entsprechend der Umgebung (ein Wohnviertel mit einem üblen Ruf, leider zu recht!) und streifte durch das Viertel mit meinem älteren HT-MTB, bis ich auf mein geliebtes MTB stieß! Es stand dort auf der Rasenfläche vor einem (Sozial)Wohnhaus, angekettet an einen Wäscheleinen-Ständer mit einem billigen Drahtschloss!!! (das Rad stand keine 3 km Luftlinie vom Ort des Diebstahls!!!)







Ich konnte meine Augen kaum glauben, ich machte sofort ein Foto aus sicherer Entfernung und rief die Polizei an! Sie kamen zahlreich, sicherten das Fahrrad, befragten die Anwohner und Nachbarn (sie sind buchstäblich durch das Wohnhaus marschiert und befragten die Menschen).


Das war nicht mal 10 Tage nach dem Diebstahl. Ein Wunder ist geschehen, vorbei war es, dachte ich zumindest. Aber leider hat  ein neues, hässliches Kapitel gerade angefangen.

Denn die Polizei musste das Rad mitnehmen, wegen der Spurensicherung und so, weil sie das Rad gewaltsam vom Schloss befreien mussten, konnten/durften sie mir es nicht einfach so händigen. Sie meinten aber, das würde nicht lange dauern, dann muss der Staatsanwalt die Freigabe erteilen, danach könnte ich mein MTB abholen. Schließlich haben sie sich vom Staub gemacht.

Dann fing eine Tragödie kafkaesken Ausmaßes: 2 Tage später rief ich bei der Polizei an. Der zuständige Kollege (der meine Anzeige aufnahm und somit DER zuständige Beamter ist), er komme morgen. Morgen: der Kollege sei krank, er komme (wahrscheinlich) am Montag wieder. Am Montag: der Kollege sei in Urlaub. Wann komme er wieder? Am 03. August! Diese Szene fand um den 25. Juni hereum statt!! Was soll ich machen bis dahin? Die Polizeikollegen wissen nichts, können nichts sagen und schnell legen sie auf. 


Tagelang lief ich so weiter. Ich rufe an, muss jedes Mal aufwendig meine Vorgeschichte erzählen, bis der/die Beamte/Beamtin schnallt, was ich von denen will, dann heißt es: der Kollege ist im Urlaub, wir können nichts tun. Tschüß! Null Auskunft,  nichts Konkretes, einfach gar nichts. Ich rief sogar bei der Staatsanwaltschaft, die sich erstaunlich hilfsbereit zeigte und bei den Bullen anrief, um herauszufinden, was Sache ist. Fazit: es wurde nichts an dem Fall gemacht, das Rad lagert bei den Bullen, der Kollege ist Urlaub für 6 Wochen, das war es!


Nachdem kein Wunder passierte, nahm ich die Sache in der Hand und schrieb einen zweiseitigen Beschwerdebrief an das regionale zuständige Polizeipräsidium. Fast drei abend lang feilte ich an dem Schriftstück (Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache). Dabei holte ich mir juristischen Rat von einem Arbeitskollegen. Darin nannte ich eine Frist von 10 Tagen zur Abgabe meines Rads.

Zehn Tage später klingelte das Telefon: Sie können Ihr Rad abholen, was ich natürlich am selben Tag tat (100 km von meinem Wohnort), und so sah es aus:





Moral der Geschichte: das Rad stand beim Dieb für ca. 11 Tage , bei der Polizei für fast 5 Wochen herum, nur weil der eine "Kollege" im Urlaub war, und kein anderer Polizeibeamte sich imstande sah, den Fall zu übernehmen. Also sollte euer Fahrrad geklaut werden, verlasst euch nie, nie auf die Polizei! Handelt auf eigene Faust, sucht nach eurem vermissten Fahrrad selbst, denn die Polizei wird  für euch nichts unternehmen, und sogar wenn ihr das Rad findet, wird sie euch daran hindern, euer geliebtes Bike wieder in die Hände zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (11. August 2021)

Wir leben nicht an der afghanisch-pakistanischen Grenze, sondern in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
Wir nehmen die Justiz hier nicht selbst in die Hand, wir haben Vertrauen zu unserer Polizei und Justiz.

Dass Dein Bike so lange bei der Polizei stand, ist bedauerlich für Dich. Dass der Fall nicht weiter bearbeitet wurde, nur weil der ermittelnde Beamte in Urlaub war, ist sicher nicht in Ordnung. So etwas ist aber der mangelhaften Personalausstattung unserer Polizei zur Last zu legen, nicht der Polizei selbst.

Es ist im Interesse der Allgemeinheit, wenn Diebesgut erst mal von der Polizei beschlagnahmt und auf Spuren untersucht wird. Nur so kann organisierten Diebesbanden und Wiederholungstätern entgegengewirkt werden. Und im Sinne dieser Aufklärungs- und Vorbeugungsarbeit unserer überlasteten, weil mit zu wenig Personal ausgestatteten Polizei ist es hinzunehmen, wenn wir unser Eigentum eben nicht immer schnell zurück bekommen.

Also freu Dich, dass Du Dein Bike wieder hast und lass die üblen Reden gegen unsere Justiz und deren Hilfsbeamte.


----------



## luftschaukel (11. August 2021)

Im Leipziger Polizeipräsidium wär das Rad schon unter den Kollegen verkauft worden 😉😂


----------



## DesertMTB (11. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Wir leben nicht an der afghanisch-pakistanischen Grenze, sondern in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
> Wir nehmen die Justiz hier nicht selbst in die Hand, wir haben Vertrauen zu unserer Polizei und Justiz.
> 
> Dass Dein Bike so lange bei der Polizei stand, ist bedauerlich für Dich. Dass der Fall nicht weiter bearbeitet wurde, nur weil der ermittelnde Beamte in Urlaub war, ist sicher nicht in Ordnung. So etwas ist aber der mangelhaften Personalausstattung unserer Polizei zur Last zu legen, nicht der Polizei selbst.
> ...



Ich würde vorschlagen, deine rassistischen Bemerkungen zu ersparen und ausgrenzende Bemerkungen à la"unsere Justiz" und deren "Hilfsbeamten" zu unterlassen. Diese Organe, finanziert von meinen und deinen Steuergeldern, haben ihre Arbeit nicht verrichtet. Punkt. Außerdem war ich derjenige, der das Rad gefunden hat, und nicht die Polizei, bei allem Respekt für deren Einsatz.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. August 2021)

DesertMTB schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, deine rassistischen Bemerkungen zu ersparen und ausgrenzende Bemerkungen à la"unsere Justiz" und deren "Hilfsbeamten" zu unterlassen. Diese Organe, finanziert von meinen und deinen Steuergeldern, haben ihre Arbeit nicht verrichtet. Punkt. Außerdem war ich derjenige, der das Rad gefunden hat, und nicht die Polizei, bei allem Respekt für deren Einsatz.


Du weißt ganz offensichtlich nicht, mit wem Du redest und auch nicht, wovon Du redest.
Ich habe schon vor über 35 Jahren in Bamberg unter Transparenten demonstriert, auf denen Sätze standen wie "Yabanci düsmanligna karsi elele" (und das Gleiche in vielen anderen Sprachen auch).

Was soll denn an meiner Äusserung rassistisch sein? Dass ich ausgedrückt habe, dass unsere Polizei besser funktioniert als jene in Kundus?
Mir "Rassismus" vorzuwerfen, ist in jeder Hinsicht grotesk.


Ob "diese Organe" ihre Arbeit verrichtet haben oder nicht, kannst Du gar nicht beurteilen. Was bildest Du Dir eigentlich ein? Meinst Du, ein Bike-Diebstahl ist so wichtig in Abwägung mit allen sonstigen Aufgaben der Polizei, dass Du da Ansprüche stellen kannst? Hättest Dein Bike halt abgeschlossen und nicht einfach stehen lassen. Dann hättest den Rest (der hoffentlich für so ein teures Bike abgeschlossenen) Versicherung überlassen können. Dass Du das Bike wieder gefunden hast und nicht die Polizei geht auf die begrüßenswerte Eigeninitiative zurück, welche Du an den Tag gelegt hast.

Die Beschimpfung unserer Staatsorgane, welche Du übst, ist widerlich.
Du nennst die Polizei "die Bullen". Das ist Beamtenbeleidigung, strafbar nach §185 StGB.
Sei froh, wenn Du kein Verfahren an den Hals bekommst.

Wie Du ja geschrieben hast, ist Deutsch nicht Deine Muttersprache. Ich schließe daraus, dass Du andere Zustände als hier auch schon erlebt haben dürftest. Waren die tatsächlich besser, als das, was Du hier beklagst?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. August 2021)

So, Rad wieder da, das ist das wichtigste. 

Über den Rest könnt ihr zwei Süßmäuse euch gerne per PM austauschen, das hat hier öffentlich nix verloren. 

LG
Michl


----------

